# Erkennungsleistung bei Spamassassin verbessern



## Timbonet (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Server nach Anleitung von http://www.debianhowto.de meinen Mailserver mit Exim4 aufgesetzt. Leider ist der Erkennungsrate von SA sehr schlecht, im Bereich von 10% bis 20%. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese zu verbessern, indem man man den einzelnen virtuellen Usern eine Möglichkeit gibt, je ein eigenes IMAP-Verzeichnis zu geben, in welches sie ihren Spam bzw. Ham verschieben und welches dann als Grundlage für eine persönliche Bayes-Datenbank verwendet wird mittels sa-learn (kann ja 1x täglich als Cronjob ausgeführt werden)? Zu Hause auf dem Server klappt das wunderbar, allerdings ist dort jeder Mailnutzer auch als normaler Systemnutzer angelegt (sind nur 3 Stück), allerdings erscheint mir das nicht als Mittel der Wahl bei größeren Benutzeraufkommen..


----------

